# Advice On My Brooder & Chicks



## varkieschickens (May 19, 2017)

Hello Friends!

This is my first post and today I would like some advice on my broader box.

First, a little back story.

I have recently placed an order at my local feed store for 5 red sex-link pullets. I did not make the decision in a hurry and it was well planned out. Now with my day-old chicks almost on their way I have researched and researched until I felt like my head was going to explode. So this is my current broader.









It is a Tupperware tub I got from Walmart. Inside are puppy pads purchased from the dollar store, A homemade automatic waterer ( cat food dish with an empty yogurt container hot glued on top, with a lid, and non toxic hot glue.) and a shallow food dish.

I plan to purchase a heat lamp and place it in the left so that the chicks can have a hot and cold area. The heat lamp will be red but to was wondering how many watts I should have. I will purchase a thermometer. The lid is cut out with chicken wire through the gap.

I know that the brooder won't do forever. I hope that it will be big enough for them for at least one or two weeks. Then I will upgrade. I also plan to eventually switch to pine shavings or sand for the bedding when the chicks are older. The puppy pads are not overly slippery so I don't think there is a risk of straddle leg. I might provide some paper towel just in case.

Here are my questions.

1. Would this be an okay setup for 5 chicks for 2 weeks before I transfer them to a bigger box?

2. What kind of lightbulb should I get for the heat lamp? I read that the red ones discourage picking and help them sleep better. Also, what wattage?

3. I read that chicks might suffocate in the corners of a square box, is there anything I can do to prevent this?

4. When can I introduce a mini dust bath and mini sleeping roosts/ perches?

5. How accurate is the sexing process for sex-link chicks? With 5 should I be concerned about getting a rooster?

6. Is there anything apparently wrong with this setup? If so please correct me and suggest solutions.

Please answer any or all of my questions, I'm sorry, I know there are a lot .

Thank you,
Vicky


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

5. How accurate is the sexing process for sex-link chicks? With 5 should I be concerned about getting a rooster?

Sex-Link chickens are able to be sexed by their color.Red sex link chicks will be mostly red(females) or mostly white(males).


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of chickens!!!I'll try to answer a few of your questions and you may get different suggestions from other members.I buy red heat lamps at the feed store but I don't know the wattage.A little tub will be fine temporarily but the more room they have the better.I use the biggest baby pool I can find and they work great as long as you put a fence around it.It's roomy(I have 10 goslings in one right now in my living room).I usually start putting low perches in at about 2 wks.You have to try your feeder/waterer out it may work just fine.As for a dust bath I wait until they go out because of the possibility of contracting worms and you can't worm really young chicks.If they peck in the dirt,they have worms and need treated regularly.Hope this helps!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

varkieschickens said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> This is my first post and today I would like some advice on my broader box.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicky!!! Your setup is GREAT and you put a lot of THOUGHT into it and you are on your way.

1. 5 chicks , 3 weeks or so in the box. They can come out and play. I used to put an old sheet on my bed and let them run around.

2. Get a red bulb, I would not go over 100 watts with the tub. If it needs to be warmer, put a towel over half the tub.

3. I don't think they'll suffocate in the corners.

4. Mine didn't use a perch for about 4 weeks. And there's no reason to rush into it. You may want to take them outside and let them dust bathe.

5. Sex links are as accurate as you will get.
6. Your setup is great. My next step was a rabbit hutch on my patio. The only thing I may add is having Corid on hand for cocci. It's common in younger birds and treating sooner does help save lives. I do not believe in medicated feed but many do. But it's not a guarantee, just a preventative.

You must be so excited!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

2. Mine are 250 watt infrared bulbs. You'll have to adjust the height of the bulb as determined by the 
chicks: 
If the chicks are huddled under or close to the bulb, it means they are chilled and you should 
lower the bulb some. If they are away from the bulb huddled in the corners of the tub, it means 
they are too hot and you'll have to raise the bulb some. 
If they are all over the place, your bulb is in perfect position although I monitor them frequently 
the first day for bulb adjustments if necessary.
Plastic containers can get hot real quick, I dont use them. I prefer cages.


----------



## varkieschickens (May 19, 2017)

Thank you for all the responses!

About the Corid, can I add it into the water as a preventative treatment? Or will it hurt them with overexposure? I can do a treatment cycle (5 days of Corid in the water every 3 weeks). If not, what is the earliest symptom. I read that the best way to prevent casualties is to treat as early as possible.

Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont recommend using Corid unless it's needed. I know some folks use it as a preventative and that's fine. However if it's a bacterial type cocci, corid wont work and a sulfa drug such as sulfadimethoxine or sulmet will be necessary.
Chicks infected with cocci overload will become lethargic, wont eat nor drink, and it's possible there will be bloody feces with one or two of the nine types of cocci that chickens can get.
Ensure that your feeder and waterer are clean and free of feces at all times. This goes a long way preventing cocci infections in poultry. As chicks grow in the brooder, raise the feeder and waterer higher. I use a piece of 2x4 or brick to raise them as the chicks grow.


----------

